
$5,000 for your dream project - yrashk
https://medium.com/@yrashk/5-000-for-your-dream-project-c820494eadb4
======
meesterdude
I built and launched my project
([http://willyoudidyou.com](http://willyoudidyou.com)) but stalled on actually
starting a company for it to accept payments, because of the expense. instead
I am deferring to generating a mailing list of potential customers that I can
launch to, so i'm not just burning limited cash on a project that goes
nowhere. ( built it to solve my problems, so in a sense i've already won on
that front)

I will say, being unemployed and trying to get a project off the ground is a
mixed bag. You have the time to focus on it (awesome), but getting it to have
any hope of supporting you is always farther in the distance than you can
really ride out.

In that, I think this is a great thing to do. Some people just need extra
runway or extra wiggle room to do something - and not having to give up your
vision to get support is a an important perk. And I think most people, if they
do get traction, would want to pay it back with interest, or at the very least
pay it forward for someone else.

